# How come Kabuto's mother didn't recognize him?



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a feeling Oro did something to her memory, so Kabuto can cut off his connection with her and relate himself to Oro more.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 18, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of Root.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2012)

Mind wiped for the mission?


----------



## Helios (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont think that she did not actually recognize him as an identity.

She did not recognize what has Kabuto become.I believe that she criticized the role that he had decided to serve.


----------



## Cpt Kyōraku (Apr 18, 2012)

because she didn't have her glasses on..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

She probably had her memory wiped.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2012)

Because Kabuto changed so much during his missions, he forgot who he was.
Thus people don't recognize him.

Orochimaru being a shinobi in mind, didn't have this trouble.


----------



## Magicbullet (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm guessing she was out of practice and succumbed like Danzo thought others might.


----------



## Kage (Apr 18, 2012)

she was trying to stay undercover to the very end?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 18, 2012)

Yamanaka mental block err.. something in that manner...


----------



## John Connor (Apr 18, 2012)

Izanami is the reason


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

I won't be surprised if Oro reveals to Kabuto somehow "Kabuto, it was me who made your mother forgot you so your life can have a greater purpose"


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know, but I feel so sorry for Kabuto...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Root mind-wipe. Only plausible explanation that comes to mind atm.


----------



## Helios (Apr 18, 2012)

*Mother DID recognize Kabuto*

What she did not "recognize" was the role that he had decided to serve.He criticized his choices making him to think again.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 18, 2012)

My guess is that someone did sonething to her.

Maybe Root erased her memory.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 18, 2012)

Something similar to Sai's tongue.


----------



## tgm2x (Apr 18, 2012)

Didn't she become Orochimaru's host body? Either that or technique like Sasori's or something like


Yagami1211 said:


> Because Kabuto changed so much during his missions, he forgot who he was.
> Thus people don't recognize him.
> 
> Orochimaru being a shinobi in mind, didn't have this trouble.



Or Orochimaru's genjutsu, mask, w/e


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

*did oro make her forget?*

to get to kabuto? 

he appears so fast after death


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 18, 2012)

Some form of lobotomy seems likely.


----------



## Zelavour (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah that could be it, he really wanted Kabuto on his side one way or another.
He probably poisoned her to become an amnesiac and Orochimaru then ordered her to attack Kabuto, knowing she would be the one dying.

He was watching Kabuto from the shadows to know his whereabouts, afterall.


----------



## Magicbullet (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe, it's certainly suspicious that he was there at just the right time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

BA DA BUM!

Kabuto's downfall has already begun!


----------



## Magicbullet (Apr 18, 2012)

far fetched


----------



## Detective Prince (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm guessing some sort of mind wipe tbh.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't say for sure. This is where fanon comes in.

But to sure I think that it is mighty convenient of him.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 18, 2012)

im guessing she did, but stayed in character to protect Kabuto





John Connor said:


> Izanami is the reason



but i like this


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.  

Mother simply choosing to ignore Kabuto based on her disapproval of his actions seems callous, he joined to root to protect the orphanage, the same as she did, it seems somewhat strange to condemn  a child for following your own path.


----------



## lain2501 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think Oro knows why and he's gonna tell us next chapter


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

yes its highly possible but the real question here is how?


----------



## Recal (Apr 18, 2012)

He might have done, OP.  Oro's the type that when he wants something, he's going to damn well get it, no matter what. He wants Kabuto, so he set up a mind-fuck situation and swoops in when the kid is raw and reeling.  Or he could just be an excellent opportunist.

Not sure if we'll ever find out.


----------



## Summers (Apr 18, 2012)

Still could be some good old fashioned Genjutsu


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasori's mind wipe technique?


----------



## Jason Brody (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru was certainly responsible, and Root was probably involved too. 

I'm really confused as to what's going on in Iwa, though. It is known that Root's methods involved mentally breaking its members in questionable ways, usually involving the death of loved ones. So, it wouldn't be surprising if Danzo either ordered this (using insolence/lack of trustworthiness as a justification) or allowed it to happen. 

I wouldn't be surprised if lil' Torune lost his pops for a similar reason.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think this manga is that deep.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

I had the same impression.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 18, 2012)

Who knows,I actually think Orochimaru made her forget,so Kabuto would agree to come with him after seeing that his ''mother'' didn't recognize him.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 18, 2012)

Yea, her saying "who are you?" is figurative, not literal like everyone seems to think.

I mean, he identified himself as Kabuto...how many Kabuto's that know medical ninjutsu and call her Mother do you think she knows? LOL


----------



## Itαchi (Apr 18, 2012)

It has to be Sasoris doing...


----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasori might have had a role in it...


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 18, 2012)

Helios said:


> What she did not "recognize" was the role that he had decided to serve.He criticized his choices making him to think again.


right you are. 

"nonou" recognised kabuto but she just didn't recognise what he had become. the chapter made it quite obvious guys.


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Apr 18, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> yes its highly possible but the real question here is how?



What do you mean how I'm sure Orochimaru has a genjutsu like that.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

It's likely. I'm curious to see how he did that.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Apr 18, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.



This would be a cool Genjutsu variation...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

It's been five years hasn't it...that's a long time, she probably forgot 

I would like if it was Orochimaru's doing.


----------



## Corax (Apr 18, 2012)

More likely Danzo put a mind-blocking seal on her but Kabuto wasn't aware of this obviously.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Apr 18, 2012)

Staying undercover in order to save his life? That is my best guess


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 18, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Mind wiped for the mission?


My thoughts.


Helios said:


> I dont think that she did not actually recognize him as an identity.
> 
> She did not recognize what has Kabuto become.I believe that she criticized the role that he had decided to serve.


That had crossed my mind.

There are a lot of different ways to comprehend that.


TNPS1984 said:


> I won't be surprised if Oro reveals to Kabuto somehow "Kabuto, it was me who made your mother forgot you so your life can have a greater purpose"


Yeah...that's right up Orochimaru's alley.


TasteTheDifference said:


> I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.
> 
> Mother simply choosing to ignore Kabuto based on her disapproval of his actions seems callous, he joined to root to protect the orphanage, the same as she did, it seems somewhat strange to condemn  a child for following your own path.


That's exactly what I thought. She was uniquely qualified because she could use that technique and get through all screening.

But I don't think she did remember him due to the technique. Although there is that thought that she didn't recognize him spiritually...she was asking who "he" was. An armor piercing question.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 18, 2012)

Either Danzo to cover his tracks or Sasori, that bitch. 



TasteTheDifference said:


> I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.



This is interesting as well.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 18, 2012)

Cpt Kyōraku said:


> because she didn't have her glasses on..



I'd truly believe that.

kishi would something as messed up as that.
edit:
oh wait nvm... she still cant remember after kabuto gave her his glasses.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2012)

Aliens                          .


----------



## G Felon (Apr 18, 2012)

Root mind wipe


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 18, 2012)

Some sort of technique of her own that made her the perfect spy, perhaps? Maybe Danzou did something? Maybe she eventually became one of Sasori's many puppets? It's a safe assumption that maybe Sasori had spies all over the place, even in other villages.

Maybe root or Danzou did something. Maybe Orochimaru did something. Really hard to say. Perhaps she's just so damn loyal to her mission and to the defense of Konoha that she is willing to go so far as to not acknowledge that she actually knows who Kabuto is, perhaps to protect him as well as Konoha. It's anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 18, 2012)

She needed new glasses.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 18, 2012)

Root did something.


----------



## Magnet (Apr 18, 2012)

oro stuck his snake so far up her ass she forgets things here and there


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wasn't the whole point of this chapter to point out that people lose track of themselves when they take on these long undercover missions? Wasn't this the point of Kabuto's entire speech?

Seems simple to me.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2012)

Kabuto's jab must have fucked her shit up. She probably wouldn't remember who she was.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Apr 18, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.
> 
> Mother simply choosing to ignore Kabuto based on her disapproval of his actions seems callous, he joined to root to protect the orphanage, the same as she did, it seems somewhat strange to condemn  a child for following your own path.



Seems to be quite likely.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

She did had a nickname that she is famous for, and I am assuming it was for a technique that she used to infiltrate enemy bases completely undetected.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 18, 2012)

icemaster143 said:


> Wasn't the whole point of this chapter to point out that people lose track of themselves when they take on these long undercover missions? Wasn't this the point of Kabuto's entire speech?
> 
> Seems simple to me.



this 

she probably blocked it out


----------



## Kek (Apr 18, 2012)

I took it as she knew exactly who he was, but couldn't aknowledge him because she was still infiltrating the Rock Village. Had she acted like she knew him, he'd have continued healing her until those other guys came. Then her cover would have been blown and the Leaf would suffer.


----------



## settings (Apr 18, 2012)

"Most people would lose their minds or team up with the enemy."

One of the main points of this chapter. Itachi started talking about it in previous chapter and Kabuto is having problems with his own identity at the end of this chapter.


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Apr 18, 2012)

*New Kabuto and his mom theory*

Many say that Kabuto's mom didn't recognize him because she lost her memories from a jutsu. Some have said that she meant it in a different way like she meant that Kabuto was a different person not that she literally couldn't recognize him.

However my theory is that she didn't recognize Kabuto without his glasses and so Kabuto put on her glasses. Unforunately by taking off her glasses she had blurry vision and still couldn't tell.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

title of the chapter: "who are you.."

i think it means kabuto was just a tool with no identity now or someshit like that..


----------



## ovanz (Apr 18, 2012)

Could be genjutsu from danzo, orochimaru or some enemy village.


----------



## seastone (Apr 18, 2012)

I think due to these following issues:

*People look different without glasses*

Joke about this all you want but it is true. The facial features are similar but not the same as when wearing glasses. This is only stronger contrasted as child like Kabuto who aged a few years since she last saw him. It is possible she might have not recognized an older Kabuto without his glasses. 

*She has been on a mission for very long time *

It is possible that she cut away bits of her identity over the long time she was at the enemy. That she did not recognized Kabuto right away. 

*She was in critical condition *

When bleeding pretty badly, it is possible that she was not really 100% aware of what was going on. In fact her question "who's there might indicate that".


----------



## Chibason (Apr 18, 2012)

She was criticizing the path he followed. She hadn't really forgotten him....that is, unless Oro had somehow mindfucked her...


----------



## takL (Apr 18, 2012)

either it was her tech to temporally forget who she was for missions  

or danzo erased her memory to fit her for root.


----------



## leonejoey (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol wishful thinking - its not that deep


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm going with Danzou or Orochimaru mind wiping her memory of Kabuto.


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2012)

In real life your explanation would be the logical one, in a manga the one about 'kabuto being a different person' or 'mother=brainwashed' makes more sense.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Had a similar thought as well.


----------



## fromashesrise (Apr 18, 2012)

Helios said:


> What she did not "recognize" was the role that he had decided to serve.He criticized his choices making him to think again.



Great reading of this chapter dude! I seriously wish more people on this board were even half as well-read, but most of the people here are retards who don't know how to read, as evidenced by these "LOL THE MANGA ISNT THAT DEEP" idiots.


----------



## takL (Apr 18, 2012)

well in ohanas script kabuto sounds like hes talking about the blunter he just made at there in rock that put him in a fix.


----------



## Algol (Apr 18, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Who knows,I actually think Orochimaru made her forget,so Kabuto would agree to come with him after seeing that his ''mother'' didn't recognize him.



while i agree with OP, it would also be cool if oro genjutsu'ed her or something to do so as well.

oro's the boss


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 18, 2012)

Mindfuck, literally.

Poor Kabuto.


----------



## DelRappy (Apr 18, 2012)

Danzo could probably mind-wipe her using his Sharingan. That said, she had dozens of kids in that orphanage, I wouldn't expect her to actually remember everyone. Especially since it seems she _might_ have betrayed the leaf and joined the enemy out of spite for Root.


----------



## kratos184 (Apr 18, 2012)

If that's true she's ? dumb bitch and the reason for Edo tensei


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Some form of lobotomy seems likely.



why does this make so much sense? 



bloodyhawk said:


> yes its highly possible but the real question here is how?



well, orochimaru is the mad scientist of the naruto universe. i don't think it's that hard for him giving his existing feats in the manga where he manipulated others and his experiment records. he developed an anti-poison serum that can deflect any poison.


----------



## Frawstbite (Apr 18, 2012)

With Kishi's washed up dialogue (like most anime/manga) she would have said something like..."You've fallen so low." Not who are you.

Unless he decided to mix it up.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Apr 18, 2012)

I had this feeling too
She couldn't see him, so he took off his classes to put on her, than she didn't recognized him because he was without glasses...

But I guess Kishi meant to make a parallel with "what have you become?"


----------



## leonejoey (Apr 18, 2012)

What about the name tho


----------



## Death Note (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought the same thing, and I hope that's what was meant.  However, a part of me wants to say that the manga isn't _that_ deep.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, most likely.


----------



## KLNTIME (Apr 18, 2012)

People need to reread the beginning of the chapter again when she was talking with Danzo about the mission.  I think due to her early argument and others claiming to go to the 3rd Hokage then all the sudden I will do it says it all (not to mention where Danzo puts his hand over his covered eye as to activate etc).  Danzo put her under a Genjutsu and she carried out the plan as discussed.  She didnt recognize Kabuto because he was not part of the Genjutsu.  One goal and one goal only. To get the information and not leak any possible intelligence out.

As for Oro showing up...He is just an opportunist who knows how to manipulate and see the possible "talents" in all the "children" he comes in contact with.

By the way a whole chapter and a half of Kabuto flashbacks! Come on Kishi this is getting old.  Least put a couple fight, Jutsu, parry then flashback panels in there dang.

Sorry I disagree...Reread the beginning of the chapter when Danzo is requesting that she go on the mission.  At first she states no and the people behind her even state they would go to the 3rd Hokage etc.  Then all the sudden she says she will do it (notice the panel where Danzo puts his hand in front of his bandaged eye?) 

I think Danzo put her under a Genjutsu and that is why she did not recognize Kabuto.  Her sole focus under the Genjutsu was to gather information and not disclose any information (such as Kabuto's new role). What better way to hide info then erase memory with Genjutsu?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

I definitely took it to be that. There are poisons enough that can alter or destroy memories. Hell even recently IRL they've developed one that can destroy _specific_ memories. 

Of course Orochimaru could do it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2012)

Isnt it also ironic that Danzou praised her as "not losing her mind" on such a long term mission.... then she totally does??? WTF. P.S. Kabuto was *clearly* recognizable...

Great catch OP. That would make a lot of sense


----------



## ovanz (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably, or one of Danzo seals?

They both use genjutsu and other things to manipulate people minds, not at the level of uchihas, but still pretty advanced.


----------



## UberDruid (Apr 18, 2012)

It is plausible that Oro was responsible.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Apr 18, 2012)

She also questioned why would he heal her. Everything about her actions/reactions toward Kabuto suggests she _didn't_ know him anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if Root mindfucked her into forgetting...or the village she was sent to brainwashed her into believing she was actually was from there. Meaning..she _really_ didn't recognize or remember who Kabuto, hence her words.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think so.

If Oro could remove anyone's memory, why would they specifically choose her to infiltrate Iwa?  Danzou specifically stated that any other shinobi would not have sufficed.  Given that her nickname is the Walking Shrine Maiden it is most likely that she used some memory erasing ability on herself.

Her nickname is the Walking Shrine Maiden, implying that she could simply walk into villages without suspicion.  If Oro had some brainwashing power, why would they specifically choose her for the mission?  She most likely has some memory removal ability herself (probably with some sort of time limit that returns her memory after her missions are done) that prevents her from being interrogated.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

The glasses! They do nothing! 

Yea she was brainwashed.

OR

She actually forgot who he was. It may be possible that she recognized but couldn't recall his name. That happens to me a lot to people I last had contact with years ago,.


----------



## mlc818 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, it was either "anyone could lose themselves on a mission that long, alone" much like Kabuto did, or that she did recognize him and that caused her to hesitate, which got her mortally wounded and by that point she was delirious and couldn't say anything.

I don't think she was brainwashed. It's also possible that she has a jutsu to lock away parts of her memory unless necessary that's especially well suited to infiltration.



KLNTIME said:


> People need to reread the beginning of the chapter again when she was talking with Danzo about the mission.  I think due to her early argument and others claiming to go to the 3rd Hokage then all the sudden I will do it says it all (not to mention where Danzo puts his hand over his covered eye as to activate etc).  Danzo put her under a Genjutsu and she carried out the plan as discussed.  She didnt recognize Kabuto because he was not part of the Genjutsu.  One goal and one goal only. To get the information and not leak any possible intelligence out.
> 
> As for Oro showing up...He is just an opportunist who knows how to manipulate and see the possible "talents" in all the "children" he comes in contact with.
> 
> By the way a whole chapter and a half of Kabuto flashbacks! Come on Kishi this is getting old.  Least put a couple fight, Jutsu, parry then flashback panels in there dang.



While Danzo's hand over his "missing" eye that whole time is suspicious, it eliminates the need for the blackmail that they were actively discussing right then.  

Also shouldn't the timeline mean it's unlikely that Danzo had Shisui's sharingan already?  I don't think Danzo could use Koto yet, since Oro seemingly helped Danzo right around the time of his own desertion or possibly later.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe she forgot Kabuto cuz he was just some random kid at an orphanage.


----------



## uby (Apr 18, 2012)

her ability as an infiltrator probably involves creating a new identity/personality so that if she were ever captured no one could get intelligence from her.


----------



## Shadow050 (Apr 18, 2012)

criticizing him following the same path that she led? maybe... but it's still odd.



the way i see it.. she didn't recognize him at the very beginning, maybe ebcause she didn't get a good chance to see him before attacking, idk.

when she asked who he was, her glasses were off.... 

he than said who he was as he was healing her, and put the glasses on her...

after that, she said "who's there?" (in the version i read) and i don't think she was talking about kabuto... I believe she was talking about the 2 ninja approaching them... which was when kabuto started to stop healing her... and is why he was not so mysteriously gone when the 2 other ninja arrived and commented that 'nanigashi' had been "got". 


_in short, she tipped kabuto off, so that he could get away.... from what i can tell, anyway..._

that... or she said that last one as she was dying, and kabuto stopped healing her because it was too late to save her.... 

hopefully next chapter sheds more light on this...

also, when he put his glasses on her, now he didn't have glasses on, so maybe she didn't recognize him. 

but i had read different version where she didn't say "who are you" when she had glasses on, but instead said "who's there" which could have been about the 2 other, approaching ninja.


----------



## KakashiTsunade (Apr 18, 2012)

*"Mother" simply forgot..*

It's painfully dark, but it is what it is. After 5 years, she simply forgot who Kabuto was. I'm seeing posts of people trying to look past it like it has a deep meaning behind it "Who are you?" as if she couldnt stand the sight of kabuto becoming a shinobi.

But nope. She Forgot who kabuto was, and she was the most important person in his life. When I saw this scene I instantly thought this is the same author who wrote gaara to have an effed up childhood from unloving parents..which was later change or "retconned"

But still. This makes blunt sense, and I'm totally okay with that. It explains a lot actually. Kabuto doesnt need a loving parent like Gaara had. It is what it is.

What you think? She really forgot who he was after 5 years, which hit kabuto hard, or there's more to it than that?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2012)

She was his teacher and mother figure for three years after she found him bleeding in the aftermath of a battle. He was the one kid from her orphanage who chose to become a ninja when Root came knocking at the same time she accepted a mission from them to protect said orphanage. If nothing else, the glasses that she herself gave to him should've been a pretty strong reminder of who he was. Contrary to popular belief (including my own at times), Kishi _is_ capable of being "deep" now and again. How does one forget someone who's had that much of an impact in their life, anyway?


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah I don't think she just forgot him...


----------



## conradoserpa (Apr 18, 2012)

*Kabuto is dumb*

Come on lol For someone smart as him, how come* Kabuto* believe that *Mother *forgot about him?

*Danzo* said: "I KNOW THAT SHE WOULD NEVER SELL US OUT"!

She would never give a chance for the enemies to find out the truth. Now Kabuto is a lunatic just because he couldn't think about that back then?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 18, 2012)

He was still a kid. Cut him some slack.


----------



## conradoserpa (Apr 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> to get to kabuto?
> 
> he appears so fast after death



Yeah lol "Your mother just died? Come here, sweet!"


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I think it's more likely that she had a technique to modify her own memory perfectly, to the extent that she could construct a new identity for herself, unbeknownst even to her and undectable by techniques such as genjutsu interrogation.  That would explain why Danzo valued her skills so highly.  I doubt he would erase them with a straight memory wipe.



That was my guess.  Such a thing would really make her one of the best spies available.


I was kind of surprised that the mission lasted so long though.  Did that great war last more than 5 years?  Or did she just keep her role as a spy until the next war started?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2012)

What the hell are you people talking about?

She didn't recognize him because he took his glasses off. Thats all. She's so used to seeing him with his glasses that he was unrecognizable, along with the fact that she hadn't seen Kabuto in years. And before that, she didn't have her glasses and couldn't see right. 

Nothing else, even if Kabuto thinks otherwise. Which he probably doesn't- the incident probably just shook him up badly and made him face some identity issues he'd been struggling with for a while.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 19, 2012)

HOW THE HELL DID SHE FORGET HIM.


----------



## xKakashiii (Aug 29, 2015)

*Old Forum but here's the supposive answer*

So I know this post is old but I was just watching some old episodes and before getting the answer was looking around to see if i could find the truth. Anyways so basically in the anime, "Mother" doesn't remember Kabuto because of what orochirichimaru calls it "Gradual Brainwashing". Im pretty sure I spelled a lot of things wrong but anyways, she wanted to see how he was doing ans such and so basically they would send her pictures. That were of different similar people. However they got less looking like each other. Resulting in "mother" not realising that who she met, Kabuto was actually what he looked like. If your wondering why she tried to kill him it was all set up as an assassination. Which Kabuto was the target. They knew they would meet but seperated them so they couldn't meet then she dies and stuff and yeah hope this helps.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 29, 2015)

They showed her pictures of him growing up, over the 5 years each pictured deviated slightly in appearance, slowly changing one feature of Kabuto's face over time until he maintained none of the features he had when she'd known him- creating a completely different person in Mother's head. 

This was done with the intention that Mother would not recognize him when the time came for her to kill a target root identified to secure his freedom. 

Little did she know that root's target was Kabuto. They both apparently knew too much at that point, they were security risks, and Danzo did this to get Mother to work for him again for 5 years, along with another child spy (Kabuto), root had this plan in mind from the very start.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 29, 2015)

Dat necro tho.


----------



## JaggerJax (Sep 4, 2015)

You guys are forgetful. Remember that they showed Kabuto's mom pictures of Kabuto but photo shopped them so that she wouldn't recognize him when the time came for the mission pitting the two against each other. Thus Kabuto's mom never got to see what adult Kabuto really looked like. 

Uh oh! this was already answered above me.  I'd just like to say Scrabamataz!


----------



## Platypus (Sep 4, 2015)

JaggerJax said:


> You guys are forgetful.





			
				OP said:
			
		

> 04-18-2012


>before manga explained how she was brainwashed​


----------

